# Excel - Externe Daten im Dropdown-Menü



## Genjiro (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Es gibt eine Datei Rechnung.xls und eine Datei Kunden.xls. Die Kunden sollen über ein Dropdown Menü in der Rechnung ausgewählt werden. Wenn beide Dateien geöffnet sind funktioniert das auch. Nur wenn die Kunden.xls nicht geöffnet ist geht es nicht mehr.

Unter 'Namen definiere/bezieht sich auf' habe ich folgendes stehen:
=('D:\Projekte\Gerweck\test 1\[Kunden.xls]Kunden'!$A$2:$A$200)

Ich habe auch schon versucht einen SVWERWEIS zu erstellen und dann über 'Gültigkeit' und 'Liste' ein Dropdown-Menü anzulegen. Dann bekomme ich aber die Meldung, dass sich die Liste nicht auf externe Dateien beziehen darf.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?
Würde mich riesig freuen.


----------



## fluessig (22. Juli 2007)

Leider hast du nicht geschrieben, ob das möglich ist, aber mein Vorschlag wäre die Tabelle der Kunden.xls in die Rechnung.xls einzubauen. Damit hast du immer alle Daten geöffnet.


----------



## Genjiro (22. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Antwort.

So hatte ich es vorher auch. Das Problem ist, das es 4 verschiedene Rechnungen gibt, die alle auf die gleiche Kundendatei zugreifen sollen.


----------

